# Has anyone watched Oldboy?



## Alex6534 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just finished watching this an my jaw is still hanging, so well written and produced and the ending just floored me. Can understand why many disliked it, but from a cinematic perspective it was excellent. What did you's think?


----------



## TimothyLeary (Feb 24, 2014)

are you talking about the original? If so, it was awesome. If not, then I don't know, never watch it.


----------



## Alex6534 (Feb 24, 2014)

TimothyLeary said:


> are you talking about the original? If so, it was awesome. If not, then I don't know, never watch it.



Original 2003, hadn't saw it and thought it looked interesting.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 24, 2014)

Loved it. Keen to see the remake.


----------



## lemniscate (Feb 24, 2014)

I own it. How many movies have a martial arts claw hammer fight scene? The concept is awesome, better than any of the Hollowood shit.


----------



## lemniscate (Feb 24, 2014)

A remake of it, is disgusting, bland, and weak, like 98% of American cinema.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 24, 2014)

lemniscate said:


> A remake of it, is disgusting, bland, and weak, like 98% of American cinema.



I thought this was supposed to be a haiku at first, but the last line didn't fit. What kind of statement is this? Foreign movies are bad at equal or greater rates to american ones. American remakes of foreign movies tend to be crappier than the original. Foreign remakes of american movies also tend to be crappier than the originals. Bashing "AMERICAN MOVIES" is so tired. If you tried to watch the 98% of Korean movies that don't get imported to the US you would be wanting to kill yourself just as much as if you were watching The Hangover Part 3 and The Notebook and Mortal Instruments: City of Bones.

This said, Oldboy is some kind of weird masterpiece and the remake sounds completely pointless.


----------



## Drusas (Feb 25, 2014)

It's a great movie. More people should see it.. haha. 

The original of course.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Feb 25, 2014)

The original was awesome. Crazy good film.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 26, 2014)

After you watch OldBoy, you should watch Sympathy for Lady Vengeance and Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, too.

Chan Wook Park's films are really very good.


----------



## no_dice (Feb 26, 2014)

I loved that movie. It's been a while since I've watched any of Park Chan Wook's movies though, but the vengeance trilogy is great. I also liked his short on the first Three:Extremes. I should go back and watch all of that stuff sometime.


----------



## Edika (Feb 26, 2014)

Very good and dark movie. Quite disturbing too. I haven't seen the newer version and have no intention too. I know that the main reason for remaking foreign movies in the US is because most can follow the subtitles -/) but I can understand (not agree) if they would water down the content as to not disturb much.


----------



## wat (Feb 27, 2014)

I almost watched the 2003 one on a whim and had no idea until now that there is a remake.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 28, 2014)

The American adaption is still very new, only releasing in theaters recently.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 28, 2014)

Oldboy was a great film. Some of the sequences were just amazing. There's a fight scene that's probably one of the most unique "brawls" I've seen in a movie. I could gush about other stuff but it's just a really well made movie with everyone from the directors to the actors to the cinematographer putting in 100%.

I will note, it's a very "Asian" film. The story structure, acting/performances and character actions might feel very foreign to someone who never watches Korean or Japanese film/media. I watch a fair deal of anime and (not proud to say) the twist didn't really get me like it effects some people. I've found that the more open minded I am while watching Korean films, the more I enjoy them. 

The idea of a lone action hero who saves the day and kills all the bad guys on his own (all the beloved 80's action films) are just as "weird" to Korea/Japanese audiences as their films are to us. I'm not expressing the idea terribly well but I feel Oldboy is much better if people go in understanding that it wasn't a film made with the US market in mind.


----------



## ridner (Mar 3, 2014)

the one I just watched was a remake? I had no idea. Looks like I will be checking out the original!


----------



## chopeth (Mar 3, 2014)

I've read the manga and watched the old film, not intested in the remake though


----------



## Mexi (Mar 3, 2014)

lemniscate said:


> A remake of it, is disgusting, bland, and weak, like 98% of American cinema.


 Chinese pirates tend to agree


----------



## wankerness (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Animus (Mar 6, 2014)

Actually, I thought the remake was "decent". My expectations going in weren't good but it was better than I thought it was going to be.



Spoiler



I thought they chickened out on the ending though and didn't have him keep sleeping with daughter even after finding that out, and just ending it to go back to paid imprisonment.


----------



## fps (Mar 7, 2014)

Oldboy is an amazing film, in the truest sense. Some very awkward moments in it, and some very beautiful and conflicting ones!!


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 9, 2014)

After I saw the original Oldboy it immediately got a place in my top 5 movies...so yeah it's pretty good


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 9, 2014)

The original one can't be touched. The hammer, the octopus, the failed sex scenes... EPIC!


----------



## fps (Mar 15, 2014)

Can we just call Oldboy Oldboy, and only highlight it when we're talking about the remake?


----------



## narad (Mar 15, 2014)

Loved it, and enjoyed the remake too. Josh Brolin plays a good ....up.


----------



## klami (Mar 15, 2014)

Really liked that film, seen it several times! Got really grossed out by the ending first time I watched it! 

My curiosity got the best of me, and I saw the remake at the cinema. It was not as bad as I thought it would be, but it goes without saying that it´s an unnecessary remake.

Are there any major differences in the manga compared to the original movie?


----------

